# Ogólne > Badania >  interpretacja wyników ALt i AST

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Mam 29lat i jestem w 15tyg ciąży. Po zrobieniu badań na przeciwciała anty HCV typ C okazało sie że w wynikach napisano mi : powtarzalnie reaktywne i skierowano do specjalistycznej poradni.
Zrobiłam badania ALT, AST i HBS oraz badanie potwierdzające obecność materiału genetycznego wirusa RNA metodą PCR, ponieważ wynik jaki uzyskałam nie stanowi jednoznacznie o obecności wirusa zakażenia wątroby typu C. 
HBS wyszło mi ujemne
ALT 21 (to chyba w normie)
AST 35 (to trochę podwyższone)

natomiast na ostatnie badania będę czekać ok 3 tygodni.

Bardzo proszę o pomoc, czy mam się czym martwić? Czy może to oznaczać że mam wirusa, ale organizm sobie z nim poradził i nię będę musiała podlegać leczeniu, a tylko kontroli?

----------


## nnn123

Proszę koniecznie poinformować o tych wynikach ginekologa oraz lekarzy odbierających poród. Jeśli istnieje choćby niewielkie ryzyko że ma Pani HCV to jest możliwość że wirus przejdzie na dziecko w trakcie porodu lub na personel medyczny.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------

